# i5 10500h



## Joaopt (Mar 2, 2022)

Hi guys! I have a gigabyte g5 kc with a i5 10500h and a rtx3060.
Before i installed throttlestop i used to have 95-100cº when i was gaming, disabling turbo solved the temp problem. As a result i'm getting a lower performance.
I don't know if i'm doing something wrong what's the best setting for may laptop?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 3, 2022)

Joaopt said:


> disabling turbo solved the temp problem


I would not recommend doing that. Checking Disable Turbo reduces the CPU speed and performance too much. 

If you want to slow your CPU down to control heat, clear the Disable Turbo box, open the TPL window and check the Speed Shift box. It is best to lower the Speed Shift Max value to slow your CPU down.

If you cannot run your computer at its full rated speed then why not send it back to Gigabyte and tell them to fix it? Most laptops are junk. They have inadequate heatsinks and fans. Temperatures over 90°C while gaming are common. You might be forced to open it up to see if they botched the thermal paste. Usually it is just bad design where the heatsink is simply inadequate. 

Your CPU does not support overclocking so you might as well set the turbo ratios back to their default values, 45, 44, 43, 43, 42, 42.

Undervolting only the Intel GPU usually does not do anything. You have to undervolt the Intel GPU and the iGPU Unslice, usually equally. I would not bother doing this. You have a Nvidia GPU so there is next to nothing to be gained by undervolting the Intel GPU and iGPU Unslice. This can cause instability without reducing power consumption or heat any meaningful amount.   

Set IccMax for the core and the cache to the maximum, 255.75.



Joaopt said:


> i'm doing something wrong


Not really. There is just not much you can do. Slowing your CPU down to control heat will reduce its performance. You have to learn to live with sky high temperatures.


----------



## Joaopt (Mar 3, 2022)

Hi! Thanks for your help.
I have one more question sometimes a red power shows up should i worry about it?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 3, 2022)

Joaopt said:


> should i worry about it?


You can worry about it but that is not going to solve anything.





Did you check the Power Limit Control Lock box? Checking the MMIO Lock box is recommended. There is rarely a legit reason to check the Power Limit Control Lock box.

Setting PL1 to 45W and selecting this Lock option might be what is causing the Power limit throttling that you are seeing. Try clearing that box and fully reboot your computer to see if you can unlock this power limit. Hold the Shift key down on the keyboard when selecting the Windows Restart menu item. This procedure is sometimes necessary to fully reset the CPU.

If the yellow lock icon on the left side is gone after you boot up, try changing the PL1 power limit from 45W to 60W. Even if this setting is not locked, it still might not work. Gigabyte likes to lock their laptops down so there might be a separate 45W power limit that has been set internally that you cannot use ThrottleStop to override.

Turn on the Log File option and go play a game for 15 minutes. Attach a log file to your next post so I can have a look. I will let you know how big a throttling problem this really is.

Manufacturers like to build powerful laptops but cheap out on the cooling. No one wants to pay extra for something they cannot see. Enforcing restrictive power limits (power limit throttling) is normal for most laptops. It helps keep the CPU from overheating. Including an adequate heatsink and fan would be the better solution but that would cost a manufacturer money. They don't want to do that.

Did you find a Speed Shift Max value that lets you play games with less overheating or performance loss compared to Disable Turbo? Always good to share your updated settings so other users can benefit from what you have learned.


----------



## dnm_TX (Mar 3, 2022)

Joaopt said:


> Hi! Thanks for your help.
> I have one more question sometimes a red power shows up should i worry about it?


@Joaopt based on your screenshots,am i the only one seeing that you actually *overvolted* the CPU instead of undervolting it.
Maybe that's where all your problems originating.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 3, 2022)

dnm_TX said:


> actually *overvolt* the CPU


Good catch.

When you undervolt a CPU you definitely want to be using negative offset voltage numbers. I totally missed that.
No surprise that it is running hot and consuming more power than it needs to. 

No more using my cell phone in bed before I wake up in the morning.


----------



## Joaopt (Mar 3, 2022)

Did what you guys told me to do here's my config and log file from cyberpunk.
The frame rate is smoother than before but in intensive areas the temps rise and the frame rate drops.
Changed the speed shift max value to 38.


----------



## dnm_TX (Mar 3, 2022)

Joaopt said:


> Changed the speed shift max value to 38.


When PL2 is set to 90W in reality it would exceed the 3.8 GHz mark,so setting the Speed Shift to 38 would only hold it back and there could be a colusion(guessing here).
From my own observations,the CPU's PL2 needs 80W to achieve the desired 3.8 GHz frequency.

P.S. No offense,but to me,it looks like you eyeballing instead of running any actual tests. I remember i spend whole day testing with CB23 just to find the proper undervolt for my cache.You,on the other side,responding back after 5 min with all set and done.


----------



## Joaopt (Mar 3, 2022)

dnm_TX said:


> When PL2 is set to 90W in reality it would exceed the 3.8 GHz mark,so setting the Speed Shift to 38 would only hold it back and there could be a colusion(guessing here).
> From my own observations,the CPU's PL2 needs 80W to achieve the desired 3.8 GHz frequency.
> 
> P.S. No offense,but to me,it looks like you eyeballing instead of running any actual tests. I remember i spend whole day testing with CB23 just to find the proper undervolt for my cache.You,on the other side,responding back after 5 min with all set and done.


Sorry i'm doing my best i don't understand what i'm doing otherwise i wouldn't be asking for help


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 3, 2022)

@Joaopt
It looks like for the game you are playing, about 40W should be enough for a reasonable balance between performance and temperatures. If you are still having problems with the CPU speed increasing beyond 3800 MHz when playing, try setting both power limits to 40W and use both Clamp options. That might give you enough performance without any sudden increases in temperatures.


----------



## Joaopt (Mar 7, 2022)

Hi ! Sorry for taking so much time to reply.
This is how my throttlestop looks like and another log file . I made some changes and it seems to be working well. If i'm doing anything wrong feel free to tell me.


----------



## ucargrkm (Nov 7, 2022)

Joaopt said:


> Hi ! Sorry for taking so much time to reply.
> This is how my throttlestop looks like and another log file . I made some changes and it seems to be working well. If i'm doing anything wrong feel free to tell me.


I bought 2k 144hz monitor 
before ı bought monıtor ı used this settings ratio  45 OffSet- 99.6 mV  range 250 ıcc 140
Laptop shuts down while playing games with external monitor.I need help guys.
What is the best solution?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 7, 2022)

Most 10th Gen mobile processors are not 100% stable at an offset of -100 mV. Many start to lose stability at about -70 mV. Reduce your undervolt to this level and check for stability. Turn on the Log File option before you play a game so you have a record of your CPU performance and temperatures. Attach a log file that shows at least 15 minutes of data while gaming so I can see how your computer is running.



ucargrkm said:


> ratio 45


Setting all of the ratios to 45 does not accomplish anything. ThrottleStop lists what the default ratios are for your CPU in the Turbo Ratio Limits section.





Setting any of the turbo ratios higher than these listed values is ignored by the CPU. Your mobile CPU does not support any overclocking.

Set IccMax to the max, 255.75, for both the core and the cache to eliminate any of this type of throttling.

Set Speed Shift EPP no higher than 84. Using an EPP value of 128 can limit maximum performance. For most recent computers, you can let Windows manage the EPP value. There is hardly ever a reason to check the Speed Shift EPP box on the main ThrottleStop screen. That ThrottleStop feature is available for older operating systems. It is usually not necessary to check this box for Windows 10 or Windows 11.


----------



## ucargrkm (Nov 7, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Most 10th Gen mobile processors are not 100% stable at an offset of -100 mV. Many start to lose stability at about -70 mV. Reduce your undervolt to this level and check for stability. Turn on the Log File option before you play a game so you have a record of your CPU performance and temperatures. Attach a log file that shows at least 15 minutes of data while gaming so I can see how your computer is running.
> 
> 
> Setting all of the ratios to 45 does not accomplish anything. ThrottleStop lists what the default ratios are for your CPU in the Turbo Ratio Limits section.
> ...


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 7, 2022)

Why are you using an old version of ThrottleStop? This version shows that your FIVR voltage adjustments are now Locked out. They are no longer working. Did you recently install a BIOS update?

Go back to ThrottleStop 9.5 and post another FIVR screenshot so I can compare your microcode version to what you were previously using.

Edit - Both screenshots show 0xE2 so perhaps a recent Windows update has locked out CPU voltage control.


----------



## ucargrkm (Nov 7, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Why are you using an old version of ThrottleStop? This version shows that your FIVR voltage adjustments are now Locked out. They are no longer working. Did you recently install a BIOS update?
> 
> Go back to ThrottleStop 9.5 and post another FIVR screenshot so I can compare your microcode version to what you were previously using.
> 
> Edit - Both screenshots show 0xE2 so perhaps a recent Windows update has locked out CPU voltage control.


ı can't change



unclewebb said:


> Did you recently install a BIOS update?


nope still same bios version ı update win10


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 7, 2022)

The Windows 10 update you installed has locked out CPU voltage control. 





You have to be careful what you install on your computer. I use Sledgehammer to pick through the updates so I do not accidentally install every piece of crap that Microsoft recommends. 









						Download Sledgehammer  - MajorGeeks
					

Sledgehammer (formerly WUMT Wrapper Script) is used to launch Windows Update MiniTool and disable Windows Updates until you run it again avoiding unwanted reboots.



					www.majorgeeks.com


----------



## ucargrkm (Nov 7, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> The Windows 10 update you installed has locked out CPU voltage control.
> 
> View attachment 268943
> 
> ...


thx fo helping


----------

